# Dive Watch/computer For The 710



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The 710 has been going on for a while about her own dive comp so I had a trawl around the bay and found this ....Hyperaqualand that I won at a reasonable price...it has a docking station that talks to your PC and plots graphs for depth/time etc....I think its pretty cool...My Sunnto doesnt do that!!

Think I will get Citizen to service it befrore diving with it though...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> it has a docking station that talks to your PC and plots graphs for depth/time etc.


Now that's a cool idea! I'd like that facilitiy with my "climbing" watches to log maximum height, rate of climb stats. etc. etc.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool,Jason,

I had the Cyber Aqualand







I don't even dive.It is rechargable through the docking station


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Jason,

I made probably a hundred dives with this watch and have two major complaints: the ascent alarm is _very_ sensitive. Every time she raises her arm to signal you (or if she has poor buoyancy control), it will go off and ring for a few seconds. That gets old fast, especially if you have a big group with several of these watches. Secondly, the backlight is abominable and almost useless for night diving.

Minor quibbles: the battery is only good for about 2-3 years, depending on backlight use and diving; the temperature gauge only goes to ~105F - quite useless in Iraq (except 0200-0600) as I learned.

The CA and CA NX) are a marked improvement: an actual dive computer (as opposed to an electronic depth gauge), SOTA backlighting, rechargeable, etc. Haven't checked the ascent alarm yet however. If it's equally as sensitive, I'll be


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> the ascent alarm is very sensitive. Every time she raises her arm to signal you (or if she has poor buoyancy control), it will go off and ring for a few seconds










A couple of watches I've used whilst climbing have altitude alarms that go off whenever a particular height is reached whilst ascending/descending. I've found them to be utterly useless because I usually have a blizzard blustering around my head and may be wearing a balaclava, hat and helmet so there's no way I'm going to hear it. So how do you manage to hear a "depth" alarm when you're underwater???


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Colin......Your right about the light...useless









Were off to Sharm El Sheik again in December.....Ill let you know if we have the same niggles..

Jason


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

> Dive Watch/computer For The 710


Seems a fair swap


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very fair swap....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> > the ascent alarm is very sensitive. Every time she raises her arm to signal you (or if she has poor buoyancy control), it will go off and ring for a few seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Since water is a very efficient conductor of sound (being non-compressible), everyone within 20 meters of you can hear your ascent alarm. I was diving off Mactan a few years back and a boat "fishing" with dynamite scared the bejeezus out of me - and they were hardly within eyesight upon surfacing.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Since water is a very efficient conductor of sound (being non-compressible), everyone within 20 meters of you can hear your ascent alarm


Of course, it makes sense now. Not being even a very good swimmer that hadn't even occurred to me. Perhaps I'll test the theory in the bath


----------

